# Community > Resource Library >  go to book

## NAKIMAN2

*just wondering if theres a book out there with good hunting tips eg skinning gutting etc*

----------


## peril 787b

Never seen a paperback version, but "The old man" or "Grandad" have worked out well for me. There's some hardcase bits in both versions, and some sad bits especially at the end of "Grandad". Maybe "Good Mates" will work out well for you. 
Enough of the humour, I'm yet to find a book that'll help. Failing a book, YouTube is probably your best search. That and practice, goats are usually plentiful in most areas and share a very similar make up to deer.

----------


## square1

I understand many find this book pretty handy to have around. I learned a shitload and refer to it on the regular. Red Deer in New Zealand, Roger Lentle Frank Saxton - Shop Online for Books in NZ

----------


## phillipgr

> I understand many find this book pretty handy to have around. I learned a shitload and refer to it on the regular. Red Deer in New Zealand, Roger Lentle Frank Saxton - Shop Online for Books in NZ


+1 Great book. 

Though reading it as a newbie there's a lot more in there than was really necessary to get me started, but that makes it worthwhile returning to.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kiwi39

> +1 Great book. 
> 
> Though reading it as a newbie there's a lot more in there than was really necessary to get me started, but that makes it worthwhile returning to.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


There was a bit more than needed as a noob ... But the book had / has legs .. One of those ones you find yourself returning to time and again for a snippet of info


Tim

----------


## Scouser

> I understand many find this book pretty handy to have around. I learned a shitload and refer to it on the regular. Red Deer in New Zealand, Roger Lentle Frank Saxton - Shop Online for Books in NZ


+1 from me, great read to get you started....

----------


## Pengy

From the field dressing and butchery angle, I reckon Darren Meates book is the way to go. I just took it back to the library yesterday and cant recall the exact title, at the moment.


http://www.fishpond.co.nz/Books/Game...FZQJvAodZk8A_A

----------


## JoshC

This is quite a good book too 

Hunting Smarter for Big Game by Hans Willems - ISBN: 9781877566189 (Halcyon Press)

----------


## Pengy

I have that book too Josh and agree it is very informative. Hans has a different, almost scientific aproach to hunting at times. He applys a lot of logic too.

----------

